# Girlfriend wants a Sig Sauer 239 black



## Michael (May 29, 2010)

Okay so I know jack squat about handguns but my girlfriend likes them and her birthday is coming up in a few months so I was thinking of getting her one. I'm really not that familiar with brands I have an old ruger rifle that is wonderful but I don't know that the same can be said for their current line of handguns. basically i wanna know what gun might be cheaper and comparable to the 239 or better for the price. I imagine she isn't going to be able to shoot anything with much more recoil than this though because she is pretty petite. Any suggestions?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Get her what she ask for.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The guns not for you. Get the lady the gun she want's. :smt033


----------



## Michael (May 29, 2010)

well im just asking is this gun worth $500 i mean isnt there something comparable for much less or is anything of good quality gonna run this high?


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

i say get her the p239. any decent gun is going to run you that much anyways and sig is a damn good gun


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Get her what she wants. Let her decide if she wants it or not.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey you heard the guys..get her the gun and get her to a gun safety class too. And make sure it's on your dime.:mrgreen:


----------



## Highlander1911 (Jan 30, 2010)

Recently I purchased a P2000. I could have purchased litterally dozens of other 9mms for hundreds less. All great handguns, all good reviews with the requisite 'net following. I ponyed up the dough and bought the P2000 becuase that was EXACTLY what Mrs Highlander wanted . It was easy for her to rack the slide, she handled it like fine jewelry and had that "look" when she did (all of you know that look!). Prior to that it was going to be a Glock 19. Just before purchase time I pulled up pics and reviews of the Glock and got that "well, what about those HKs? I really liked the way..." and at that point, done deal. Get her what she wants. The couple hundys you save will be long forgotten.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Michael said:


> well im just asking is this gun worth $500 i mean isn't there something comparable for much less or is anything of good quality gonna run this high?





austin88 said:


> i say get her the p239. any decent gun is going to run you that much anyways and sig is a damn good gun


:smt023

If my GF asked for a specific model, I'd buy it for her.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Get her the 239. Great weapon!

BTW, does she have a sister?:mrgreen:


----------



## Michael (May 29, 2010)

Frank45 said:


> Hey you heard the guys..get her the gun and get her to a gun safety class too. And make sure it's on your dime.:mrgreen:


Get her the 239. Great weapon!



> dosborn
> Get her the 239. Great weapon!
> 
> BTW, does she have a sister?


She actually already did her safety course so I'm good there and yes she has a sister


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

If my girlfriend asked for a Sig I'd get her a sig....If my wife asked for a Sig I'd suspect she heard about my girlfriend........

Seriously she has good taste in guns. 

RCG


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

recoilguy said:


> If my girlfriend asked for a Sig I'd get her a sig....If my wife asked for a Sig I'd suspect she heard about my girlfriend........
> 
> Seriously she has good taste in guns.
> 
> RCG


THAT is THE post of the week!!:smt082


----------



## BearValley (May 25, 2009)

Michael said:


> She actually already did her safety course so I'm good there and yes she has a sister


Congratulations my friend, sounds like you have a good one.

Proper forum etiquette dictates just a little more info on the sister.

:smt083


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

The first thing I got my wife, was a firearms safety course, so, if I did get shot by her, I would know it was no accident, and it's only fair to the guys that you include a photo of her sister and the Sig you get your girl friend.:smt033


----------



## Michael (May 29, 2010)

Frank45 said:


> The first thing I got my wife, was a firearms safety course, so, if I did get shot by her, I would know it was no accident, and it's only fair to the guys that you include a photo of her sister and the Sig you get your girl friend.:smt033


alright alright since you helped. her sister is the one blowing the bubbles. She is the other one (obviously)


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

*You sir, are an extremely lucky man. Oh to be 35 years younger.:heart::smt049:heart::heart:*


----------

